# Free / cheap parking in Dublin on a Saturday



## Carnmore (9 Jun 2017)

Is there somewhere free or cheap to park within reasonable walking distance of Iveagh Gardens (Taste of Dublin)for a medium-sized van from 12-4pm on a Saturday?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## huskerdu (9 Jun 2017)

Not really, but it depends on your definition of cheap and reasonable walking distance.  It also depends what direction you are coming from, so you're not snarled up in city centre traffic getting to the car park

If coming from the southern end of the M50, you can park in Ballaly or Sandyford for 4.50 for the day and get the luas, which would avoid a lot of hassle. 

AFAIK, All car parks in the city centre are a minimum of €3 an hour.  

The Tivoli car park off Thomas St. is €2.50 an hour and has a daily max of 12.50.


----------



## niceoneted (9 Jun 2017)

There is some free parking on Fiztwilliam Square and some surrounding streets.


----------



## Carnmore (9 Jun 2017)

huskerdu said:


> Not really, but it depends on your definition of cheap and reasonable walking distance.  It also depends what direction you are coming from, so you're not snarled up in city centre traffic getting to the car park
> 
> If coming from the southern end of the M50, you can park in Ballaly or Sandyford for 4.50 for the day and get the luas, which would avoid a lot of hassle.
> 
> ...



I'll be coming in from the M1. After Taste of Dublin I'll be going to Stillorgan so perhaps Luas parking might be an option?


----------



## Muz (12 Jun 2017)

The on street parking in the Sandyford Industrial Estate is free on weekends.


----------



## Broadcaster (18 Jun 2017)

If you book online beforehand you can park in the Fleet Street car park for just 10 euro for the day. Very central and good value.


----------

